# Sparrow shot dead



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

* Sparrow's Spot In History**
*10:12, Saturday December 10, 2005

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,91059-13476414,00.html

A sparrow that was shot dead after it almost ruined a world record attempt is to be 
enshrined in Rotterdam's Natural History Museum.

The bird knocked over 23,000 dominoes after flying through a window of an exhibition 
centre, where tiles were being set up for the record bid.

An exterminator shot the sparrow to prevent it knocking over any more dominoes.

The move, which was seen as an overreaction, caused fury around the world.

Animal rights groups condemned the killing, a website was set up in honour of the bird 
and prosecutors opened a formal investigation.

Museum curator Kees Moeliker said: "This sparrow has moved so many people."

"This was really a high point of Dutch culture, I say with a wink. This was the Netherlands 
at its smallest."

He said the bird had been kept in a freezer at the Ministry of Justice, after its killing
became a criminal matter and it will be placed on top of a box of dominoes when it 
arrives at the museum.

Shortly after the shooting, it emerged that the bird was a house sparrow - a species that
was placed on the national endangered list last year.

Killing one without a permit is illegal and the exterminator has been issued with a £134 
fine.

It has not yet been confirmed whether the record bid was a success.

8-O all this for a sparrow .. never mind what awful crimes are being commited in this world!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

The guy must had been a pretty good shot. Sparrows are pretty small in size let alone shooting a moving one...








​


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, you see MarboroughCitizen taught him everything he ever knew about marksmanship.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao u two!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You need "four and twenty" to make a pie...or was that blackbirds? Blackbirds are bigger than sparrows...you'd probably need "four and forty" to make a pie, and you know what they say: "...dress to the right and cover down...four and forty all around..."! In any event, "them are good eatin'..."!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

dcs2244 said:


> You need "four and twenty" to make a pie...or was that blackbirds? Blackbirds are bigger than sparrows...you'd probably need "four and forty" to make a pie, and you know what they say: "...dress to the right and cover down...four and forty all around..."! In any event, "them are good eatin'..."!


:ermm: What the Deuce are you talking about?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

npd_323 said:


> :ermm: What the Deuce are you talking about?


You like that saying don't you?:t:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Crvtte65 said:


> You like that saying don't you?:t:


Uhh maybe... :innocent:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

npd, you must have flunked nursery school...


----------



## LawMan4525 (Dec 6, 2005)

My dept. the two "commandos" shot a rabid squirell with 2 slugs from a Benelli Super 90...why? Because the euthanization shotgun was left at the station...2 slugs, 1 squirell...trigger happy


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

LawMan4525 said:


> My dept. the two "commandos" shot a rabid squirell with 2 slugs from a Benelli Super 90...why? Because the euthanization shotgun was left at the station...2 slugs, 1 squirell...trigger happy


Reminds my of a skunk Incident with our department... I'll let you imagine what happened...


----------

